# I can't believe this just happened



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

I just have to get this off my chest.  I have just been offered a baby.  No joke.  A woman at my son's old nursery has just told me shes 29 weeks pregnant, that's shes not keeping the baby and do I want it? She didn't call or text me asking, I saw her when I was walking back from the shops and I didn't know what to say.  If this cycle of IVF doesn't work then we are considering adoption so I told her no thanks but maybe if we do adopt.  WTF??


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Omg this is terrible some people just don't understand how precious this baby is growing inside of her it makes me so angry  that some1 can say this she's obviously not fit to be a mother I think you should report her to some1 because what type of person says that & what type of upbringing is this little helpless baby going to have I can't believ what I'm reading


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Have you contacted social services?  They take calls from the general public about child protection concerns all the time and will investigate.  She may just not be coping but she may have mental health problems and no social support to pick this up and get the relevant services involved.  Obviously this was a very upsetting thing to happen to you, but I think you need to flag this incident up to the authorities to be on the safe side.


Hope you're feeling a bit less shaken now and good luck for your next cycle.
Flower


----------



## Katey16 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok - that is just completely crazy and I have no idea what to say?? WTF is the only response....x


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi ladies, thanks for your posts.  I spoke to the nursery manager about it yesterday as the lady who offered me the baby is an assistant there.  She asked her if she should offer me the baby and of course the manager said no.  The assistant has learning difficulties so shes being monitored by the company and her family.


----------



## Ruffles79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Glad to hear this girl is getting monitored she obviously needs some support bless


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Well done, it sounds like you handled the situation really well.  Probably the last thing you needed though!

Hugs,
Flower


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

wow, at first i was really shocked when i heard what had happened to you, and it must have been horrible for you to go through it, but when i read your second post i started to wonder what must be going through the poor girls head to feel the way she does. maybe its just me but i couldnt imagine ever giving up a child, not for any reason in the world

i really hope this girl gets the help and support she needs. i sort of feel bad for her  

are you ok though? xxxxx


----------

